
The Plot to Kill the Open Technology Fund - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/jgx5z3/inside-the-plot-to-kill-the-open-technology-fund
======
secfirstmd
OTF has underpinned so many important open source tools - from Signal and Tor
to training human rights defenders and journalists all over the world. It
helps lower the barrier to entry for new projects and ideas. There is no
chance we would have been able to build Umbrella App without it being there.
At present there is no way traditional NGO funders can or will fund the gap.
Most NGO funders don't understand or support tech.

Silicon Valley philantrophy essentially is too risk adverse to take up the
slack when it comes to human rights and privacy issues. Some small domestic
stuff in the US and a few bits and pieces here and there but very few have the
guts to fund on a major scale human rights and privacy related stuff like
training human rights defenders in China, journalists in Russia, researching
privacy in Africa, privacy/encryption tools in XYZ etc.

It's vital that it's well continues independently without interference. The
central role of underfunded open source projects that we all realised after
SSL Heartbleed is an example of the risks of not having funders in this space.

~~~
nxnews
Umbrella App?

~~~
gen_greyface
[https://secfirst.org/umbrella/](https://secfirst.org/umbrella/)

From their bio..

